# What do you pay more attention to when choosing cycling suits?



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

We choose cycling suits based on different reasons and preference. What do you pay more attention to when choosing your cycling suits? 

-*The brand* ? 
-*The price*? How much does everybody pay for a summer & winter cycling suit?
-*The fabric and function*? There are some cycling suits with sun proof function etc,any experience?
-*The design of zip & pockets*?


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

I have had the opportunity to touch all of my shorts before buying, make sure the chamois is what you want. Jerseys, I'm not very picky, but after going full zip, I'm not going to want any partial zip unless they are at garage sale prices.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Cycling suit?

Just joined; 1st post; odd jargon; general question - Sounds like another student marketing class project. 

I only choose the brand having the proper roadie prima donna mystique that is overpriced, doesn't fit properly, wears out quickly, and fails to live up to its marketing hype. 

Next generic question please.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

None of the above, other than value.

Function
Fit
Value


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Your last two points are pretty much the same thing......well, assuming people get pockets and zippers for their function not their looks.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

crit_boy said:


> Cycling suit?
> 
> Just joined; 1st post; odd jargon; general question - Sounds like another student marketing class project.
> 
> ...


yeah, I thought class project too. but, if you click the links in her post, looks like she's part of a chinese online gig.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I have some shorts, and some jerseys, and some base layers, and some wind shells, and some tights, and some leg warmers, and some gloves. I don't have any cycling suits.

Brand does not matter to me, at all. The other things all do matter. As someone noted, zippers and pockets are an aspect of function. Also you left out appearance/colors, which matter a bit to me and many riders. I want bright colors to be seen, and I won't wear something that I think looks stupid (if you can even meaningfully say that about road cycling apparel).


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

katrinayoeleo said:


> We choose cycling suits based on different reasons and preference. What do you pay more attention to when choosing your cycling suits?
> 
> -*The brand* ?


Fit and chamois come first which implies brand.

Jerseys for the same size people vary a lot even in the same "fit" (club, euro, race, skin, etc.) in length (exposing your pale white belly is annoying), how they fit in the shoulders (tighter than the rest of the jersey is bad), how they're tailored in the middle (flapping gets old), and sometimes how much room is left for your neck. 

Castelli and Giordana jerseys are tent-like on me. Louis Garneau are good.

Chamois vary a lot in stiffness, thickness, size, etc. I still find my late 1990s Pearl Izumi shorts most comfortable with their flat synthetic leather.



> -*The price? How much does everybody pay for a summer & winter cycling suit?*


$15 (last season's team left-overs) - $100 (may still be a half price closeout) for jerseys
$70ish for shorts

I live in California where knee warmers are sufficient for winter.



> -*The fabric and function? There are some cycling suits with sun proof function etc,any experience*?


Enough stretch is important. I want wind blocking in cold weather and good ventilation in hot weather. Otherwise I don't pay attention to SPF rating, smog filtering, etc.




> -*The design of zip & pockets*?


Full-zip when I'm in good shape - anything which fits my waist is not a comfortable stretch around my upper body.

I also want elastic and a gripper on the bottom to keep the jersey parked, especially on shorter cuts.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Katrina... this is Rich. Nice to see you here.

I'd say I pay attention to fabric and function first of those choices, but also color and cool design.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

Place of manufacture is not on the list so I could not vote.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Color. I only wear items that are varying shades of pink, but never the same shade at the same time. Maybe hot pink bibs and a salmon jersey with rouge socks. This may sound complicated but when you get the hang of it, coordinating with your blush, lipstick, and eyeliner becomes a fun game!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I need good padding in shorts. I like Sugoi RS with the FX pad.

I avoid all products that have huge logos splattered all over them. I'm not getting paid to be a rolling billboard.


----------



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Rich... That`s great to see you here too!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I ticked all but price.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Oxtox said:


> yeah, I thought class project too. but, if you click the links in her post, looks like she's part of a chinese online gig.


Hopefully this is not another ebay seller from China planning to unleash sweat-shop made, counterfeit cycling attire to the consumer.

A little context to what is the purpose is for the survey would be nice.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I only order off my team form lately.


----------

